# Question about V72.6 and V72.6



## audree20 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am a coder for a radiology practice.  A question has come up at work and I need help.  Under Section 18 - V-codes, subsection 13 it states that V72.5 and V72.6 can be used as a special investigation if there is no symptom, sign or associated diagnosis given.  The V code should be used with another code describing the reason for the non-routine test.  Would I be able to use V72.5 and 486 for a chest xray if there is suspicion of pneumonia but no symptomsfor an inpatient?  Another example, could we use V72.5 and 227.0 if patient presents...adrenal ademona - findings negative?

I hope I explained this enough for someone to give me an answer. 

Thank you in advance,

Audrey Kelly, CPC


----------



## Sephardic (Jan 25, 2009)

Audrey,
I code for radiology (don't have my ICD-9 book at home today) I used an online version and I can't see where it says that it should be used with another code describing the reason for the non-routine test.  I think I just can't find it but I believe you that it says that.  At any rate, I can defenitely tell you not to put 486 or 227.0 or any other condition. They want you to use another V code but when you put down 486 or anything like that you're saying the patient has pneumonia. I ran into the same problem with aftercare codes I use and I found out that it's okay if you don't always have a second V code. Sometimes there just isn't anything else and that's okay.
Hope that helps.


----------



## audree20 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for a quick response.  I thought that would be the case but I had to double check.

Audrey Kelly, CPC


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 26, 2009)

*v codes*



audree20 said:


> I am a coder for a radiology practice.  A question has come up at work and I need help.  Under Section 18 - V-codes, subsection 13 it states that V72.5 and V72.6 can be used as a special investigation if there is no symptom, sign or associated diagnosis given.  The V code should be used with another code describing the reason for the non-routine test.  Would I be able to use V72.5 and 486 for a chest xray if there is suspicion of pneumonia but no symptomsfor an inpatient?  Another example, could we use V72.5 and 227.0 if patient presents...adrenal ademona - findings negative?
> 
> I hope I explained this enough for someone to give me an answer.
> 
> ...



I think you should not use the 486 or the 227.0 (this is saying the patient has this disease), but use only the V codes. The V72.5 and V72.6 according to the coding guidelines can be used as either first listed or additional diagnoses. I found this on page 21 of the ICD-9 CM 2009 physician. It lists all the V codes and where in the hierarchy you can list them. Very helpful guideline. I use it all the time. See what you think. 

Anna


----------



## esmith (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree, do not bill for rule out or suspected dx with out confirmation.


----------

